# Fashion sense



## Tarvos (Oct 13, 2010)

Have any of you lot got it?

Because I don't.

I'm a very casual kind of guy... I wear t-shirts with jeans, occasionally shirts or sweaters... I only wear suits on very special occasions and even then I prefer to get away with not wearing it.

But I feel like I need a fun outfit that doesn't read "Unexpect" or has a pink hellhound on the front, haha...

I don't know fuck all about garb, so go wild with suggestions. Preferably not nerd-central. God knows I can do it like yesterday.


----------



## Green (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got none, but if someone tells you to wear a belt don't.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 13, 2010)

I hate belts.


----------



## Green (Oct 13, 2010)

Good.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 13, 2010)

Uh, what kind of fashion suggestions are you thinking of? Unless you mean like, designer clothing, what you've got going is pretty average and works. 

Also, what. Belts are awesome. (As are bowties and suspenders. :D True story.)


----------



## Minish (Oct 13, 2010)

What's wrong with what you wear now, and why do you feel the need to become some sort of fashionista? o-o


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 13, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with it, haha... I just want a different outfit to be fun and different and a little fucked up and queer. I don't want to be a fashionista designer-style, that's shit, but I'm just starting to see and rock a topic a bit to see what you lot all wear.

Of course you all end up wearing the same nerdy clothes as I do, haha...


----------



## Missile (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'll be no help, seeing as I'm just a girl who wears jeans, boys' T-Shirts, and some sneakers and is constantly made fun of for not being _"fashionable enough for a girl"._ Just go with the no belts thing and I'll give you an A+ in fashion. If anything, wear a bunch of rainbow-colored clothes with some random hat if you want something different. I've done that once. _And it was awesome._


----------



## Lili (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm very into bows and bowties. And scarves~  My god, I love scarves.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 13, 2010)

90% of my wardrobe is from Goodwill. It's amazing the quality of the stuff you can find there--it's like new!


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 13, 2010)

Pentimento said:


> Also, what. Belts are awesome. (As are bowties and suspenders. :D True story.)


AND FEZES!! :DD
I'd like to add another vote for the pro-belt side. They keep my trousers up (how much I need this varies on where I'm living - as uni, I can eat nothing for days at a time, at home, my sister and I can eat a tub of Ben and Jerry's between us in one evning), I can hook my Pokewalker to it, and I have one that's a big rainbow. :D

I have absolutely no fashion sense and I _love_ it. We're talking dye-tye shirts, animal hats, and not only odd socks but occasionally odd shoes.

Actually,



> If anything, wear a bunch of rainbow-colored clothes with some random hat if you want something different. I've done that once. And it was awesome.


I do this_ every day_.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 13, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> AND FEZES!! :DD


Oh god yes how could I forget?

Go, get a fez. Wear it and be proud.


----------



## Lili (Oct 13, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> AND FEZES!! :DD


This.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 13, 2010)

...I couldn't _not._


----------



## Diz (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually, I love wearing belts! Because if you do it right, it makes your pants bulge a bit

I'm a fan of the polo shirt/plaid shorts combo during the warmer parts of the year, spring/summer, but as soon as school starts, I rock the jeans and t-shirt combo. You can't go wrong with jeans and a t-shirt!


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 14, 2010)

All fashion is bullshit imho... mainstream fashion, preppy fashion, conceptual fashion, goth fashion, alternative fashion, indie fashion, anti-fashion fashion, nerd fashion (if there is such a thing) and etc. If you are truly free then you will wear whatever is the cheapest/comfortable/most convenient. And if you aren't strange in some way, then this means just a t-shirt and jeans when it's cold, shorts when it's warm.

So usually I will just wear whatever t-shirt I have readily available, which is often something I got at a concert or from doing school sports. Then I will just wear this pair of sort of light fabric cargo shorts which are just ridiculously "comfy and easy to wear" or, if it's cold, jeans. Also I'm kind of weird in the sense that I find skinny jeans more comfortable than standard jeans, so uh I wear those. 

COOL.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 14, 2010)

Fashion is awesome what. I love clothes! They make statements and give first impressions, and that's important even if everyone is like 'hurr BE YOURSELF THAT'S IMPORTANT' yeah well being myself is not looking like a moron before I've even opened my mouth ok 

Like I'm not mis-matching colours. Brown and black never workkkkk why does nobody know this (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Green (Oct 14, 2010)

I could probably pull off the jeans and tee-shirt thing if I looked _good_ >:C


----------



## Invader Palkia (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not really sure what my style is, though I don't have too much of it.

I'm usually either wearing.. A skirt and a T-shirt (I hate pants ._.), a gray dress and a red scarf (I love my scurf <3) or even something lolita (YES I GO OUT WEARING LOLI... ITS CUTE 8C)

I plan on someday going out in 100% rainbow.. Rainbow dress, shoes, and hairband I already have, I just need a scarf (and I know where to get a rainbow scarf too >3)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 14, 2010)

I usually wear T-shirt and long pants, though I occaisonally wear a nice longsleeve shirt. I'm known for detesting shorts. (they're not comfy and hard to wear.)


----------



## Zeph (Oct 14, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I do this_ every day_.


This too.

I have no sense of fashion or coordination - I just wear whatever the hell I want. This usually surmounts to something along the lines of a T-shirt, a (n open) shirt over the top of that, jeans/shorts, odd socks (_always_ odd socks) and shoes of some kind, usually converses. I also wear hats a lot, and I always wear a knitted scarf when I go out, even if it's not cold, because I love it so much~! I don't know where I'd fit in the, erm, stereotypes, if anywhere.

The main thing is, if I'm wearing less than three different colours, I feel uncomfortable and not... right. So I generally dress as colourfully as possible.

Something one of my friends said the other day: "You just put on whatever you like and yet you always look nice." so I guess that's a good thing!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 14, 2010)

> All fashion is bullshit imho... mainstream fashion, preppy fashion, conceptual fashion, goth fashion, alternative fashion, indie fashion, anti-fashion fashion, nerd fashion (if there is such a thing) and etc. If you are truly free then you will wear whatever is the cheapest/comfortable/most convenient.


row row fight da powah

just because you're not interested in clothes, doesn't mean others are as well. I don't really see the point of spending hundreds of pounds on a 'look', but then many other people would question why I spend significant amounts of money (though admittedly a fraction of the money that fashionistas spend on clothing) on importing old, rare video games from the US.

also even if _you _don't care about your personal appearance (even _I_ would somewhat frown upon wearing band shirts/gym kit all the time, especially in a social context), everyone else will. when you apply for a job interview, or try to get into clubs, or meet new people, people will judge you based on what clothes you wear. that isn't to say that you need to splash out on £100 Gucci suits or whatever, but at least take into consideration what other people might think.

edit: oh and what does everyone here have against belts? I very rarely see people wearing jeans/smart trousers without one. O_o


----------



## Minish (Oct 14, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> All fashion is bullshit imho... mainstream fashion, preppy fashion, conceptual fashion, goth fashion, alternative fashion, indie fashion, anti-fashion fashion, nerd fashion (if there is such a thing) and etc. If you are truly free then you will wear whatever is the cheapest/comfortable/most convenient. And if you aren't strange in some way, then this means just a t-shirt and jeans when it's cold, shorts when it's warm.


Cheapest/comfortable/most convenient? What about something you actually like? Goths, preps etc. all dress the way they do because they like that look. Granted there are people that follow fashions just because they want to look like everybody else, but... you'll find that those people are actually quite rare. :/ I don't always like the look of t-shirt and jeans. I wear what I like to represent me.

I wear jeans and hoodies a lot of the time, but occasionally I'll use my WILD CARD clothes and wear something awesome. Like my bright tartan skinnies, various other skinnies (you can tell I like skinnies), corset etc. I used to be one of those "clothes you actually like are for posers and losers! >(" as well and then I realised that you can actually have quite a lot of fun with clothes. (:


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 15, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Cheapest/comfortable/most convenient? What about something you actually like? Goths, preps etc. all dress the way they do because they like that look. Granted there are people that follow fashions just because they want to look like everybody else, but... you'll find that those people are actually quite rare. :/ I don't always like the look of t-shirt and jeans. I wear what I like to represent me.


Yeah uh I understand where you're coming from but I feel like wearing certain clothes in order to "represent you" is really superficial and materialistic and I think kind of stems from hidden insecurities. For example, paying for a shirt of, say, the band Green Day is kind of like sending a message to people around you like "oh, hey, I like punk rock music, I was cool enough to go to a rock show, also the red on black makes me look kind of edgy, do you think I'm edgy?" which I guess might represent you in the sense that you in theory like Green Day and in theory you're kind of edgy so you might want people to be aware of that. Whether these are true statements about you or not is irrelevant, but if they are true about you, can't you just like Green Day and be edgy on your own? Why do you need to advertise this fact? And if they aren't true, why are you pretending to be someone you aren't? 

Do you see what I'm trying to say? If I see someone trying to be fashionable, I'm not going to hold it against them or anything, or say "you are a bad person", but if I see someone going the opposite way and not caring I will definitely gain respect for them. I guess it's just a personal thing about me that I don't really feel the need to selectively send messages about myself with what I wear, I just try to _be_ myself and just show that in my everyday actions. You are not a "goth" or a "prep", you are _you_. Do you know what I mean?

But I still definitely think society would be better off if no one cared about their personal appearance. Obviously something like wearing a Green Day shirt to school is very harmless, but when you get into things like people spending absurd amounts of money on designer jeans, or buying like fifty pairs of shoes for different special occasions, or spending hours picking out the right wardrobe for the party, I just think that's really unhealthy and it would be better if everyone could be themselves. And suits should just not even exist at all. It's definitely unfortunate how billions of people all over the world voluntarily make themselves unnecessarily uncomfortable every day in order to fulfill some bizarre social contract, one which desperately needs to be shed. 



goldenquagsire said:


> also even if _you _don't care about your personal appearance (even _I_ would somewhat frown upon wearing band shirts/gym kit all the time, especially in a social context), everyone else will. when you apply for a job interview, or try to get into clubs, or meet new people, people will judge you based on what clothes you wear. that isn't to say that you need to splash out on £100 Gucci suits or whatever, but at least take into consideration what other people might think.


I don't understand what you are trying to say? Maybe it's different in England but wearing jeans and a t shirt around is kind of the norm here. I really don't see who among my peers would judge me, unless I was trying to hang out with a group of people who wouldn't hang out with me if I wasn't wearing Abercrombie/Hollister, whom of course, I would definitely not want to hang out with in the first place. In my own experience, people are much more likely to judge people for "trying too hard" to be fashionable than they are for someone who is just wearing normal clothes. And if someone is going to judge me, then why shouldn't they? They would look at me and say "this guy does not care a whole lot about his wardrobe" and they would be completely right.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 15, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> ^that stuff


I agree fully.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 15, 2010)

...I have no fashion sense at all, I just wear what I want. T-shirts(I especially like gaming/geek ones), open shirt over that if it's cold, and black or blue jeans. Some random socks, usually black, white or striped, and... whatever shoes I have at the moment. (Shoes are the part I care least for, actually.)  Oh, and most of my clothes are black and blue. And I love stripes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 15, 2010)

NightDaemon said:


> And scarves~  My god, I love scarves.


...Scarves are insanely awesome, and I agree with you so much. (I'm wearing a scarf right now)

My fashion sense is rather off and erratic, according to the people who know me. I don't like wearing t-shirts or jeans or anything like that. My shirts never have words on them or pictures, they're just plain or plaid or have generic patterns on them like floral themes. Mostly, I wear lots of tanktops nowadays (I don't like showing my navel though, I dress conservatively), with some sort of plaid... long shirt over it. If not that, then I wear a scarf and tanktop. Skirts are also common (no mini! I tend to wear these huge ass dresslike frilly skirts that reach down to my ankles), as are my favourite "fancy" shirts. Often, I also wear black or white pants. I have a few casual small dresses that I wear too, but not enough. Shoes are always sandals because sandals are comfortable and I live in a beachy hot place, so yeah. Oh and apparently, I mismatch a lot too. But I don't really see what the big deal is since it's not like I'm wearing violent shades of red and green together or anything like that.

Trying to get more girly and less plaid outfits though; I'm kinda getting sick of all the plaid. Probably more tanktops and scarves and skirts and dresses in my future. I don't really care what the people who know me say about my clothes; I like it.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 15, 2010)

eh, usually shirt of some sort/jacket or vest/scarf if it's cold/jeans/belt/maybe hat/usually converse.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 15, 2010)

> And suits should just not even exist at all. It's definitely unfortunate how billions of people all over the world voluntarily make themselves unnecessarily uncomfortable every day in order to fulfill some bizarre social contract, one which desperately needs to be shed.


This is a personal taste thing, but I think that people in general just look really attractive with suits. Especially with ties. Not even expensive suits, but just suits in general. It doesn't matter whether you're male or female; I'll probably find you way more attractive if you're wearing a suit. I'm pretty sure there's some sort of power dynamic thing/kink/insecurity behind this but whatever!

As for fashion I uh don't follow it. Any sort. Honestly, I don't know what's in fashion now. I mean, I can look at people around me and see "Well, recently people have started doing _that_ so I guess it's popular now?" but it's a slow process and I'm way behind people who keep up with it and actually know. I just kind of throw clothes on (t-shirt + jeans + hat = my wardrobe when I go out). This doesn't mean I don't like looking _good_ (I do, and I do do some sort of basic "hmm I don't look my best wearing this and this" thing when picking clothes), but most of the time I don't care and just put on whatever is comfortable.

I really like hats. I wish they were in fashion like they were eighty years ago when everybody wore hats, but they are not so yeah. I do enjoy scarves and thigh high socks, but most of the year it's way too hot to wear those where I live. I'm not fond of belts but I'm not against them either. Oh, and I despise all sorts of jewelry. 

I like dresses but most dresses are too revealing for my tastes (my choice in dresses makes me seem like uber-conservative chick; I like plain, ankle-length dresses with long sleeves that cover as much skin as possible. I'd wear them with a bonnet if I could get away with it!) and I don't have any casual dresses so I don't wear any, ever.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 15, 2010)

> If you are truly free then you will wear whatever is the cheapest/comfortable/most convenient.


Uh, no. If you're truly free, you will wear whatever you want to wear, and prioritize clothing according to what you want to wear. Some people do actually prioritize their appearance over price, comfort, and convenience, and not just because of social stigma or whatever.

I like to dress in a way that I find stylish - fingerless gloves, tall socks, clunky high-heel boots, loose ponytails, baggy sweaters that make me look 30 lbs heavier yet hide my tummy, et cetera. I care about my appearance quite a bit, and I'm actually starting to become rather vain. I love the way I dress. I prefer looks over comfort half the time but I have a strange definition of what looks good x3


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 15, 2010)

Zeta shut up we're talking fashion here, if you don't like it stay out of the bloody topic


----------



## Shiva64 (Oct 15, 2010)

I wear gaming/geek stuff. I love wearing stuff that shows what kind of stuff I'm into or basically related to my interests.

I don't wear stuff because everyone else does or wants me to wear. As long as what I wear is in good condition, I'm fine. I don't care about fashion itself, I wear stuff I like, even if no one else does. I am proud of my various gaming shirts, I am proud of my Super Mario Bros. 3 and LoZ: Twilight Princess hats. I am proud of my Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts necklaces. I am proud of my L Death Note necklace.

If no one else is, I don't care. I'm not doing it for them! :3


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 15, 2010)

Dinru said:


> Uh, no. If you're truly free, you will wear whatever you want to wear, and prioritize clothing according to what you want to wear.


Truth.

There is a middle ground between thinking your appearance is all and judging people for how they dress, and not giving a shit and buying only the cheapest of cheap. 

Why not wear what _you want to wear_ because you like it, because it makes you feel nice, you like how it looks, etc. and not because you fear being judged? Personally I think judging people on how they dressed is one of the lowest things you can do. But I certainly know how to dress myself, simply because I enjoy doing so.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 15, 2010)

You need a vest!  As does everyone.  Or possibly a light jacket.  Go for greys.


----------



## Elliekat (Oct 15, 2010)

I like wearing comfortable things, and comfort during the school year usually means "wear a jacket or something that you can stay warm in in the cafeteria where it is mysteriously around 40 degrees." I tend to like colorful t-shirts with designs I find pretty. In fact, today I'm wearing my undershirt-long underwear-shirt-thing with multicolored stars and butterflies on it under a yellow shirt with a cat on it. I'm also wearing a belt with bottle caps on it :3
The undershirt thing is nice and warm and I have like 4 t-shirts I wear it under.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 15, 2010)

James said:


> You need a vest!  As does everyone.  Or possibly a light jacket.  Go for greys.


I have a vest, I think. Unless you mean summat else by it. I sure have a jacket though, mine is brown.


----------



## Diz (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried a vest on today for a costume for our school's musical, and I really liked it. I'm going to try and get some now!

Also, anything purple!


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 16, 2010)

As someone from the UK, I find this discussion of vests very funny. 

I love that a man can go walking around in America wearing pants, a vest and suspenders XD


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 16, 2010)

Oho, vests+suspenders really don't work together at all! Pants and suspenders, or pants and vests, but all three are just weird. 

Everyone should wear either vests or suspenders, though. Regardless of gender (or sex). It should be mandated by law.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 16, 2010)

Pentimento said:


> Oho, vests+suspenders really don't work together at all! Pants and suspenders, or pants and vests, but all three are just weird.
> 
> Everyone should wear either vests or suspenders, though. Regardless of gender (or sex). It should be mandated by law.


[heavy]NO[/heavy]

I'd look like shit in either of those.

In terms of _my_ fashion sense, earth tones and t-shirts and jeans and scarves and sweatshirts and jackets and converse or converse-esque shoes. Also trenchcoats when I get one, and I think top hats are the shit.


----------



## benwayshouse (Oct 16, 2010)

i do care a bit about my appearance. i've accumulated a ton of stuff from various places over the years (urban outfitters, american apparel, and thrift stores, mostly), and i like to be careful about how i present myself. a ton of people i used to know emphasized their appearance a lot and ended up being somewhat snobby about it ("why are _mexicans_ shopping at hollister??"). i don't generally look towards one's fashion sense to decide how good a person they are; whether we like it or not, though, how one dresses does play a big factor in how one can be perceived. so i try to present myself in a way that is indicative of me to other people. this generally constitutes my reasons for trying to keep myself in good condition. i also have recently discovered that i love good design, and so i do pay attention to certain types of fashion.

-jeans or pants; i have four pairs of jeans and four pairs of pants, all accumulated over the last couple of years. my favorites are my corduroy pants! they are so comfortable.
-numerous t-shirts. some of them run a little baggy, others are xbox hueg, and most of them fit true-to-form.
-some button-ups, a few in solid colors, others in plaid patterns, and one in a really cool floral pattern.
-six or seven pairs of sneakers; two are converse, two are vans, two are emerica, and one's a pair of nikes.
-various "accessories", usually meant for warmth (scarves, gloves, beanies, etc.)

i do have shirts in a fair variety of colors and try to work with different colors regularly. altogether, though, i dress quite modestly, i think. my jeans are a dark blue, my pants are khaki-colored, and my cords are brown and blue. i try to match my shirts with my shoes to give some unity or something like that.

as far as fashion "advice", just be yourself, or try to go beyond boundaries. think of a shirt or something that looks like something you would wear, but is in an odd color or something. wear a purple shirt or a teal green or something like that, if you'd like!

i guess a good place to shop for generics is american apparel, if only because they fit closest to size in my experience. their 50/50 t-shirts are so comfy and come in every color under the sun. their hoodies and sweatshirts are nice, too. and the great thing about their clothes is that they're extremely durable, retain color, and can last an extremely long time if you're careful. the downside to them is that they're pretty expensive for t-shirt standards - i bought a white undershirt from them for $6, but its list price was $25, for example. it's not so bad when you see the conditions they have for workers, like twice the minimum wage, full transportation, in-house meals, etc., but most people don't have the money to shop their all the time. employees are also snobby and antagonistic - american apparel has reportedly employed most of their workforce based on fashion sense over actual ability or skill - but it's easy to grow a think skin and picture ripping people to shreds when it comes to them. :>


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2010)

My ideal outfit:
-t-shirt [usually striped/a solid color]
-purple jacket [:3]
-shorts/pants
-hiking shoes [I have two pairs]
-mismatched socks [on purpose]


----------



## Mai (Oct 16, 2010)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> This too.
> 
> I always wear a knitted scarf when I go out, even if it's not cold, because I love it so much~! I don't know where I'd fit in the, erm, stereotypes, if anywhere.





Invader Palkia said:


> dress and a red scarf (I love my scurf <3)





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> ...Scarves are insanely awesome, and I agree with you so much. (I'm wearing a scarf right now)


Scarves, yes. Scarves are awesome and comfy and perfect. _I love them_ :)


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 16, 2010)

Pentimento said:


> Oho, vests+suspenders really don't work together at all! Pants and suspenders, or pants and vests, but all three are just weird.
> 
> Everyone should wear either vests or suspenders, though. Regardless of gender (or sex). It should be mandated by law.


Well, aside from being a fashion faux pas, I meant more that, while in the US, pants = trousers, vest = waistcoat and suspenders = braces, in the UK, pants and vests are underwear (and vests aren't really worn by anyone except children under ten and older men), while suspenders are usually sold in lingerie shops and are worn exclusively by women (hence the hilarity of The Lumberjack Song's "I wear high heels, suspenders and a bra").

Hence my amusement at someone wearing those three items out in public X3


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 16, 2010)

Pffff, vests. Are you kidding me? My vest is part of my signature look! I love the hell out of that thing!
My ex-employer said they weren't stylish when I came into work wearing it. I promptly ignored the hell outta her. Because this was also the woman who thought I'd look good in pinstripes. :l

okay, on to the topic at hand
FASHION. 
I don't really care much if I look real good, to be honest. I'd be content to go about every day wearing my concert t-shirt or my favorite tank top, the aforementioned vest and my coca-cola pants.
Even when I /do/ bother dressing up it's usually just in a comfortable t-shirt/sweatshirt (depends on the time of year) and a pair of jeans.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 16, 2010)

Last night my entire flat went to the pub dressed in pyjamas and dressing gowns. It wasn't a pyjama party, we just did it. 

How's _that_ for fashion sense?


----------



## Elliekat (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh, I forgot about my awesome jacket! Everyone should have an awesome jacket such as this. It has a fun multicolored pattern of stripes and spots, and a different pattern of brown and white underneath, then it has big brightly colored flowers on top. It's also reversible to a beige and small brown polka-dot pattern, but that's boring D:

I'll take a picture of it sometime. It's quite amazing and comfy.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a pretty high heat tolerance capacity and non-matching colored shirts and jackets, so I usually end up with outfits like blue jeans + really weirdly-red-orange t-shirt + super thick purplish-pinkish-maroon ski jacket. It's more of what's comfortable than what's fashionable, really. 

WHAT IS FASHION I DON'T UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 19, 2010)

i like long skirts and button up tops. keep it classic and feminine, also, cat ears, scarves in the winter and jumpers. i also love hand-bags. i have like 20. i find skirts so much more confy than jeans.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 19, 2010)

Fezes are cool.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 21, 2010)

witch hats or cat ears are cooler.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Oct 29, 2010)

sakura said:


> i also love hand-bags. i have like 20. i find skirts so much more confy than jeans.


This. I love bags, and I love wearing skirts, I even wear them in the winter (Which truly is saying something since I live in Canada where it goes to like, -50 c! I'll be walking around in the yard in knee deep snow in crappy rubber boots, leg warmers and a knee or below the knee length skirt... lol).


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 29, 2010)

When I see someone wearing cat ears or a tail in real life my eyes roll back so hard in my sockets I bleed.

In terms of fashion sense I am a huge prep I guess because I wear a lot of ties, sweatervests and sweaters in charming colours such as apple green or blood red.
Tourser-wise I wear either black slacks or jeans.
Shoes will be mocassins or riding boots for winter otherwise snow and rain get into my socks and I get the flu and feel so terrible I want to die :(

I also have a large collection of hats but my favourite is probably the chapka I got in Kiev. It's the warmest thing ever and during lessons I can stroke its fur like a cat and it soothes me during maths.


----------

